# My Gargoyle Costume at the Fireland Faerie Festival



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Amazing Jim Transue as a Live Gargoyle Phoenix Fireland Faerie Festival | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

OK, I felt like bragging just a little bit... My gargoyle costume from a couple Halloweens ago has proven to be very popular, so I hung on to it. This is a pic of me at the Fifth Annual Fireland Phoenix Faerie Festival. It was taken by professional photographer Grant Brummett whom I have long been a fan of. If you like costumes and don't know his work, definitely check out his photostream.

The gargoyle was a big hit - even in full daylight as I was in it from 10AM to about 5PM. Thank God it was under 80 degrees outside!

Just sharing with you.

I have more pics of myself, some Isher Creations patrons, and other oddities on Facebook.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Killer costume!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome job on your costume...it is most definitely worth bragging about!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks awesome, I love gargoyles! There are a few really great gargoyle costumes from the forum members, this one is great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look fantastic!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

That's sick! Great outfit


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I am a huge fan of Gargoyles. And you're definitely rocking this costume!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That hands down, is the coolest most real looking gargoyle costume I have ever seen. Gargoyles are cool but I always thought hard to do, because nobody has really made and decent costumes to go buy and it always seemed a bit hard to figure out how to make it yourself. You did a fantastic job on this.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! I used a lot of info from Indy Mogul's YouTube series called BFX, and gryphyn's digitigrade stilts.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You make a great looking gargoyle.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> You make a great looking gargoyle.


Thanks Spooky1. I appreciate that!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

That's a wicked costume!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> That's a wicked costume!


Thanks!


----------

